# WWE Hell in a Cell



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

October 4, 2009

At the Prudential Center in Newark, New Jersey

Card so far:

John Cena (c) vs. Randy Orton Hell in a Cell match for the WWE Championship

D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) vs. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) Tag team Hell in a Cell match

John Morrison (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship

Mickie James vs. Alicia Fox Divas Champion

Kofi Kingston vs. The Miz vs. Jack Swagger United States Champion

Chris Jericho & The Big Show (c) vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio Tag Team match for the Unified Tag Team Championships​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

The first match is Undertaker and CM Punk in hell in a cell. What a way to open!!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Undertaker won the match. First time belts were ever exchanged in a hell in the cell match.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

John Morrison (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship is on


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I was still in lurve with WWF when they had the 1st Hell in a Cell...I thinks Undertake vs Mankind maybe?

Edit: Ooooh, that was the second. Either way, um.....rock on?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

John Morrison defeated Dolph Ziggler to retain his belt


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris Jericho & The Big Show (c) vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio Tag Team match for the Unified Tag Team Championships is next


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

oops Mickie James vs. Alicia Fox Divas Champion is next


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mickie James won as I figured


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Now its time for the Chris Jericho & The Big Show (c) vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio Tag Team match for the Unified Tag Team Championships match!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris Jericho & The Big Show retain the belts


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Time for Orton and Cena!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

typical classic match between Orton and Cena. Very good so far


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Orton won with a kick to the head


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Drew McIntyre vs R-Truth is next


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Drew McIntyre won


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Kofi Kingston vs. The Miz vs. Jack Swagger United States Champion is next


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Kofi Kingston won!

Now comes the match I have been waiting for! D-X vs legacy!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

D-X won in a brutal match!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank god Randy Orton won that one, although this thread is way too old.


----------

